# Borax as a Boron Source?



## RuslanJamil (Oct 30, 2005)

Is Borax a suitable Boron source for aquatic plants?


----------



## whatdoyatank (Jun 22, 2016)

RuslanJamil said:


> Is Borax a suitable Boron source for aquatic plants?


I have the same question. Anyone use Borax Powder to supplement boron in FW planted nano tank? I have API Leaf Zone that lists Iron & Potassium and I have Kent Marine Iron & Manganese that lists Soluable Potash, Iron, Manganese, Molybdenum, Zinc. But no Boron. I have some Borax Powder. Wondering if I can use it, if so then how? Or if I should just buy another trace that contains Boron.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi RusianJamil,

The original "20 Mule Team Borax" (not with additives) is over 99% pure borax a naturally occurring mineral composed of sodium, boron, oxygen, and water. (The scientific name for borax is sodium tetraborate decahydrate.) The remaining 0.5% is composed of trace minerals. 

Borax (sodium tetraborate decahydrate) contains approximately 10% boron +/-1%

I have used it on a couple of occasions when what appeared to be a calcium deficiency that was not resolved with additional calcium dosing. 

A boron deficiency looks somewhat similar to a calcium deficiency but if the problem is a calcium deficiency the tips of younger leaves will develop a downward curl (hooking).

The most I have ever dosed was 1/32 teaspoon per 60 gallons twice over the period of one week.

Beware, excessive boron can be toxic to plants and fish.


----------

